# Test E first cycle



## GammaRadiation (Mar 21, 2009)

So I finally decided to stop being a pussy and pr**k myself, decided on test E as my first cycle - 600mg a week for 12 weeks.

I was thinking about front loading with test prop but as this is my first cycle and I am sensitive to gyno (see my other post) I want to see how my body reacts to one test before playing around and stacking. Im taking arimidex - 1mg eod throughout because of the gyno

pricking 1mg every Wed/Sun. Started two weeks ago and havnt bothered keeping a log so far as I know it wont take effect yet. Starting to feel good tho and need to hump everything that moves so I know its starting to kick in 

I play rugby so im looking to put clean gains on, especially on the wheels  before I come back to the UK for next season.

I will keep a log on here of training (im living in the US at the moment so everything will be in Ilbs.....)

Stats:

age 22

weight 196lbs

height 5.10

BF 8%

Diet:

clean and a LOT of food, typical diet plan can be posted if asked but I eat sooo much all day its gunna take a while


----------



## GammaRadiation (Mar 21, 2009)

hit the gym yesterday on one hour of sleep due to an exam.... So dont judge me on these lifts! I was soooo tired

Warm up - 10 min on the treadmill

Lat pull downs

12th plate - 12 (warm up)

15th plate - 9

17th plate - 6

15th plate - 7

Single arm dumbbell raises

60lbs - 12 (warm up)

90lbs - 8

90lbs - 8

90lbs - 8

Tbar row

135lbs - 12 (warm up)

225lbs - 8

225lbs - 8

225lbs - 8

Dead lifts (kept light and worked on form)

135lbs - 9 (warm up)

185lbs - 9

185lbs - 9

185lbs - 7

Pull ups till failure - stretch - shower - eat - home - bed

starting to feel stonger, its been 2.5 weeks since my first test E pr**k - still may just be placebo


----------



## Gideon1969 (Dec 27, 2008)

Hello mate,

interesting post---good luck with your training and cycle---i'm planning on a test cycle in a few months time (losing fat and improving CV at the minute)---hope you have time to keep reporting on your progress, i would be very interested to see how things go,

cheers, mark


----------



## GammaRadiation (Mar 21, 2009)

4/13/9 - monday - back

Didnt keep a log last week, had an exam every day and it screwed with my routine... Feeling very good now and weighing in at 190.00lbs, clean gains so far. Kept rest low again, get the sweat on

Chin ups

body weight - 12 (warm up)

45 x 6

45 x 6

25 x 9

Deadlifts

135 x 10 (warm up)

180 x 10

225 x 8

180 x 10

T-Bar machine, close grip

135 x 15 (warm up)

180 x 10

225 x 6

180 x 9

Single arm cable row

60 x 10 (warm up)

80 x 10

90 x 9

80 x 10

jump rope - Apollo Creed style 

5 sets, 1 min intervals, 1 min rest

Elliptical

10 min, heart rate kept at 150ish - I find this keeps my back loose and stops it feeling sore the next day

any comments?

oh and can someone give me a quick 101 on this journal blog thing? Can you download the data you put up? Is there as much traffic? It might be a better way of keeping a log?

Chest tomorrow.. time to eat and sleep


----------



## CMinOZ (Apr 13, 2007)

Glad to see you're sticking to the log, I have been keeping a log on here for a couple of years now - It certainly helps keep you honest, though I am never sure if anyone is actually reading it, unless they post.

As for downloads etc, I dont believe that this log is that advanced, best to keep your info in a spreadsheet if you need the data to hand in a format that can be used on PDA's etc

Just an observation on your routine, why aren't you doing deadlifts first up on training day, that way you are fresh for what should be the real money-maker in terms of back development. Keep your rows and chins until after a good, heavy set of deadlifts. This way, at your weight, you will start to reach your potential, as TBH the weight you are lifting is pretty light for someone at your weight and with your "assistance". If you are still working on form, perhaps you have jumped the gun in getting on the gear right now.

I will be keen to see your results as I am nearing the end of a Test Prop cycle (3 weeks left) and have experienced some pretty decent gains, hopefully with more to come...

Good luck with the log...

CMinOZ


----------



## GammaRadiation (Mar 21, 2009)

So incase anyone was watching, I have completed my cycle of test e 600mg, i extended to 14 weeks in the end.

I stopped keeping a log on here as my gym partner kept almost the same log on another side, so I took the advice he was given.

Ending result:

bench is now at 315lb

squat is now at 455lbs

deadlift is now 455lbs

standing at 210bs

PCT went well, as you may have read im very gyno sensitive and some gyno cas come on the left hand side. I PCT correctly and didnt loose any mass, just dried up 

Im have now moved back to the UK from stateside and will be looking to stack in my next cycle if I can fully control the gyno issue.


----------



## chrissy_mcl (Aug 28, 2009)

gd on you ... snds like u dont need to bulk .. with wot i have read snds like u are big anyway


----------

